# How fast do baby tortoises grow???



## hetivernon (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi,

For the past 6 month we have owned two baby tortoises. They seem very healthy and are enjoying their little lives so far. But, how much should a tortoise grow every month? 

On average both torties grow 10g a month... does this sound about right???

thanks


----------



## cvalda (Apr 6, 2008)

It really depends on the type of tortoise!


----------



## hetivernon (Apr 7, 2008)

they are greek spur thighs


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hetivernon, here is a link to a chart but remember babies do grow a different rates. Take into consideration wt and length.
http://tortoiseforum.org/jackson-ratio-for-hatchling-tortoises-t-799.html


----------

